# Hunter Mtn: 2/22/15



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2015)

Brilliant day today!

Left Piscataway, NJ around 7:00 and got in at Hunter around 9:30 and was riding by 10:00. Temp at arrival were hovering around the mid to upper 20s, and skies were overcast to start out. Within an hour the skies opened up for a beautiful bluebird day and temps around 30-35. The Catskills were slated for 4-6 inches of snow last night and it seemed like Hunter probably received around 3-4. It still felt great on top of a fairly deep snowpack. I started too late to get fresh pow on the main side of the mountain, but there was still plenty of fresh stuff to be found throughout. First run sent me down Upper K27 where I elected to drop into Milky Way/East Side Drive (not sure what the name of that connecting trail is) before Lower K27. The steeps here had fantastic snow. Milky Way and Lower Crossover, really most of the mountain were all in superb shape. Loose packed pow was the rule for conditions throughout. I checked out Milky Way glades which rode very nicely and had a lot of untracked snow even up to the early afternoon. Very few people were venturing into the trees it seemed. 

The west side of Hunter was where the goods were being kept, though. Skiers right of Westway was practically untracked until around noon. Cutting in from Claire's to Westway during the first half of the day was a sure way to bag some very nice fresh, all-natural, turns. I also forgot how steep it is over there, or really how long those steeps are maintained. Felt like I always powered through the first few hundred feet of steep vertical, then struggled the rest of the way, taking some breaks as I went. The thighs sure felt it for sure. 

When I left at 1:30 the lines on the six-pack were long, as usual. Lines on the three person F and the Hunter West express  quad were short, however, so I got a decent amount of runs in. Really my legs just felt like wet noodles, so I figured it was a good time to head back to the Suzuki for a snack and then get on the road again. 

Pics:


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 22, 2015)

I got some new skis and was jonesing to get out on them up there this weekend, but my brother came in from out of town and I don't get to see him much.  I'm next door in SP.
You can get a lo of runs n there by hitting the 6 pack early and then west side.  Looks like a great day.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow..that lift line reminds me of why I ski midweek, not weekends. I was there this past Wednesday and since it was "Presidents Week" there were families/kids there so it was more crowded then usual but nothing like that. Most of the time it was a 2 minute wait max to get on the lift. Conditions were the same..beautiful bluebird day and really nice packed powder. I'm sure the extra snow from last night only made things better. 

I was thinking about heading up to Hunter again this Friday. I'm skiing Blue Mountain with my daughter Wednesday and the weather is looking awesome for the entire week..cold and sunny for the most part so I want to get in more skiing. Decided to go with Belleayre since I have to be in New Paltz Friday night to pick up my cross country ski rentals for Saturday and I've been wanting to try Belleayre for awhile now. 

Glad you got up there and enjoyed. If you haven't already, check out the new BBQ place in Tannersville called American Glory. FANTASTIC food!


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Wow..that lift line reminds me of why I ski midweek, not weekends. I was there this past Wednesday and since it was "Presidents Week" there were families/kids there so it was more crowded then usual but nothing like that. Most of the time it was a 2 minute wait max to get on the lift. Conditions were the same..beautiful bluebird day and really nice packed powder. I'm sure the extra snow from last night only made things better.
> 
> I was thinking about heading up to Hunter again this Friday. I'm skiing Blue Mountain with my daughter Wednesday and the weather is looking awesome for the entire week..cold and sunny for the most part so I want to get in more skiing. Decided to go with Belleayre since I have to be in New Paltz Friday night to pick up my cross country ski rentals for Saturday and I've been wanting to try Belleayre for awhile now.
> 
> Glad you got up there and enjoyed. If you haven't already, check out the new BBQ place in town called American Glory. FANTASTIC food!



The lines really weren't bad if you just skied the upper mountain or the west side. No way was I getting near that six-pack line. 

How was Belleayre? I've seen trip reports and people seem to like it. I'm in the Catskills for an extended weekend March 6-9th and was planning on Belleayre and Plattekill as a change of pace.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 22, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> The lines really weren't bad if you just skied the upper mountain or the west side. No way was I getting near that six-pack line.



Seeing the pictures..I don't blame you. It's usually about a third of that when I'm there and that's at it's most crowded. Most times it's ski on and off. This past Wednesday they actually had the lift attendants directing traffic and it was good to be a single skier.  If I waited 2 minutes it was a lot. 

F lift was open when I was there but the damn thing is so slow! It's a nice alternative, as is the West Side though. I tend to like to mix things up. I spent a lot of time heading down The Cliff or Jimmy to Racer's Edge, which was perfect for the first part of the day and then swung over to the east and west sides in mid afternoon. 



> How was Belleayre? I've seen trip reports and people seem to like it. I'm in the Catskills for an extended weekend March 6-9th and was planning on Belleayre and Plattekill as a change of pace.



I don't know how Belleayre is. I won't be going until Friday, February 27. First time and based on what I've read and the weather reports, I'm hoping it will be great.  I've been doing mostly Hunter this year and am also looking for a change of pace. Fridays tend to be a bit more crowded so I'm going to try Bell, especially since it's relatively close to New Paltz, where is where I need to be Friday night. 
Going to do X country at Minnewaska Saturday. 

I'd definitely check out Platte or Belleayre if you are doing a weekend. They are literally down the street from each other so very convenient!  Both tend to be much less crowded and less expensive. Hunter is great midweek (Wed-Thursday). I've found Fridays to be more crowded but bearable but I won't go near the place on a weekend. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2015)

Wavewheeler said:


> Seeing the pictures..I don't blame you. It's usually about a third of that when I'm there and that's at it's most crowded. Most times it's ski on and off. This past Wednesday they actually had the lift attendants directing traffic and it was good to be a single skier.  If I waited 2 minutes it was a lot.
> 
> F lift was open when I was there but the damn thing is so slow! It's a nice alternative, as is the West Side though. I tend to like to mix things up. I spent a lot of time heading down The Cliff or Jimmy to Racer's Edge, which was perfect for the first part of the day and then swung over to the east and west sides in mid afternoon.
> 
> ...



Had the same thoughts regarding Hunter for the weekend. I've not been to Belle or Platte, need a change of pace, and don't want to wait in lines. 

Let me know how Belle turns out!


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 22, 2015)

I never like waiting in lines or crowds at all. It's why I take midweek off. I'll try and post a trip report about Belle next weekend. I went to Platty last February the Friday before President's Day Weekend. It's in the middle of nowhere and is like taking a trip back in time. It was very interesting and I went after a huge snowstorm..tons of snow everywhere and NO lines. Definitely worth checking out. Make sure you go upstairs to the bar for lunch. Great food.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 22, 2015)

More Platty..


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 22, 2015)

All day I was wishing I was a better skier to get off the blues, which was a game of how-fast-can-you-avoid-an-idiot. A zoo.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 22, 2015)

BillyGoat said:


> All day I was wishing I was a better skier to get off the blues, which was a game of how-fast-can-you-avoid-an-idiot. A zoo.



Moving slalom gates


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

I rode all yesterday afternoon...   We skied on and off the F and the Westside quad..  It was an amazing day.
Snow was amazing..
44 was awesome...  Clairs was incredible..  Lower K was good...  Last couple runs were nonstops Cliff>Racers were fast and swweeeet...

We rode untracked in the woods all afternoon too.... Sh|t is way too good for me not to chime in... sorry....

Enjoy whatever mountain you're at - but really - jumping on some band wagon and blasting a bunch of pictures into a thread of another mountain to prove you made a better decision is so lame... in my opinion...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

BillyGoat said:


> All day I was wishing I was a better skier to get off the blues, which was a game of how-fast-can-you-avoid-an-idiot. A zoo.



Hunter is not an easy place for blue skiers....
It caters more to beginners and experts...


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I rode all yesterday afternoon...   We skied on and off the F and the Westside quad..  It was an amazing day.
> Snow was amazing..
> 44 was awesome...  Clairs was incredible..  Lower K was good...  Last couple runs were nonstops Cliff>Racers were fast and swweeeet...
> 
> ...



Not saying I don't enjoy Hunter. I do, and I had a blast yesterday, but its all I've ridden Catskills-wise and I like exploring new mountains. I started that conversation and Wave added pics of Platte to show what he was talking about. I don't think any of us dislike Hunter except for the lines.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

44 Yesterday afternoon... empty...  Standing at lift entrance... Ski on...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Not saying I don't enjoy Hunter. I do, and I had a blast yesterday, but its all I've ridden Catskills-wise and I like exploring new mountains. I started that conversation and Wave added pics of Platte to show what he was talking about. I don't think any of us dislike Hunter except for the lines.



Just my opinion...

I personally think if you're going to extol a mountain that the thread is not about - put a link to a report in another thread... 

again.. just my opinion...


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just my opinion...
> 
> I personally think if you're going to extol a mountain that the thread is not about - put a link to a report in another thread...
> 
> again.. just my opinion...



I had about the same strategy: west side and F lift on the main side. Got plenty of runs but had to skip certain parts of the mountain.

I don't mind if somebody posts pictures of another mountain. I practically asked so its not a big deal.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> I had about the same strategy: west side and F lift on the main side. Got plenty of runs but had to skip certain parts of the mountain.




One of my favorite things to do is race non-stop down the Cliff and when I'm at Midstation I fly right past the entrance of Racers edge down towards Ike and cross to the F..   Classic...

Most of that 6Pack traffic goes to Hellgate or Belt...  Easily avoidable...  Midstation is SO wide it absorbs most crowds...

Yesterday was an amazing day for sure...  Classic...


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 23, 2015)

Hunter has a bad rep but I have had great luck on Sundays.  I can usually get in > 20 runs by 3:00 and the terrain is challenging.  I don't know that any place can recover after a rain/thaw/freeze event either./  They can lay down a ton of good snow in no time.

Platty is another fun place, but they have to rely on Mother Nature because they do not have a lot of snowmaking.  It is also an extra 30 minute ride for me.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

Platty is awesome - no doubt..

Hunter has a bad reputation that is continued by intermediate skiers that aren't psyched because the low intermediate terrain is not that great and gets crowded.   Rather than admit they can't handle it... They complain...  Been happening for years...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 23, 2015)

I've skied at all the Catskills resorts this February...I agree with just about all of what FC says. Welcome to skiing on holiday weekends folks, it's crowded on the well beaten path. 

There is really only one intermediate route down from the summit at Hunter. The best strategy is to stay on the lower mountain where there is plenty of excellent blue terrain. Ride D lift which is usually empty. And the 6-pack line is no worse than any other lift line at any other resort near a major urban center.


----------



## Rowsdower (Feb 23, 2015)

JimG. said:


> I've skied at all the Catskills resorts this February...I agree with just about all of what FC says. Welcome to skiing on holiday weekends folks, it's crowded on the well beaten path.
> 
> There is really only one intermediate route down from the summit at Hunter. The best strategy is to stay on the lower mountain where there is plenty of excellent blue terrain. Ride D lift which is usually empty. And the 6-pack line is no worse than any other lift line at any other resort near a major urban center.



I avoid Belt entirely. It's probably more dangerous to deal with that many people than an open steep pitch. At least if you fall you don't have to worry about being hit by other skiers. It is a very unique trail though as you ride beneath cliffs and ice falls though. 

If you just want advanced terrain then you can stick to the upper mountain or the west side just fine, and Hunter One exists for beginners. Windham is probably the better intermediate mountain.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2015)

Rowsdower said:


> Windham is probably the better intermediate mountain.



And Belleayre..   Both awesome places for blue skiers...


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Enjoy whatever mountain you're at - but really - jumping on some band wagon and blasting a bunch of pictures into a thread of another mountain to prove you made a better decision is so lame... in my opinion...



Uh...I mostly ski Hunter and love it..during the week. I won't ski any mountain on weekends for several reasons. In any case, the person who started this thread was asking about alternative options in the Catskills for an upcoming extended weekend so I shared. I wasn't "blasting" anything or anyone or trying to "prove" anything. I was merely informing and showing some pics. 

Glad you had a good time at Hunter yesterday. I was there last Wednesday and it was excellent as well. It's been a great season up there for the most part. You won't get any complaints from me. It's good that we are able to choose from a variety of mountains in the area.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> One of my favorite things to do is race non-stop down the Cliff and when I'm at Midstation I fly right past the entrance of Racers edge down towards Ike and cross to the F..   Classic...
> 
> Most of that 6Pack traffic goes to Hellgate or Belt...  Easily avoidable...  Midstation is SO wide it absorbs most crowds...



Most days I go it's not crowded at all. Last Wednesday and the week before MLK weekend (when they have college week) are more crowded but things move along nicely. My favorite route is to go down the Cliff and onto Racer's or Eisenhower. The F isn't always open midweek but when it is I'll head over on it, even though it's dog slow I do enjoy that side of the mountain as well. 

Hunter is the mountain I tend to go to most. I go there often enough so that I invested in the Big Lift Card, which paid for itself after a few trips.  They do a great job making snow when Mother Nature isn't cooperative and keeping it in shape when we do get lots of natural. It has a enough variety and terrain to keep things fun and interesting. No, it's not a great intermediate mountain unless you stay on the middle part of the mountain or brave the Belt (which isn't bad midweek)  but since I can handle the diamonds that's where I go and I really enjoy them. They have a little of everything there. 

 It's a 3 hour drive to my house so when I head up I make an overnighter out of it. I stay in a nice, cheap B&B in town.  I rarely get bored skiing there. Most times that's the mountain I head to but again, I'm a midweek skier. I'm also a midweek hiker, camper, kayaker, etc. I'm lucky in that I can work the days I want and I purposely have set up my life in this manner so I can enjoy things when there aren't crowds of people. 

I head up that way a lot in the summer and fall to hike and camp out. It's a great area up there. 

Here are some pics from last Wednesday..a beautiful bluebird day. Temps hit the mid 20s and it was windless until about 3pm. I wanted to go again Thursday but 50mph gusts and single digit temperatures dictated otherwise.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 24, 2015)

SIck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2015)

Hunter has been great all winter skied their a lot this winter with their discount card great value. Decisions buy spring pass for 189$ when I get my state tax money soon. I might just keep card has really great percentage off skiing in spring and ski else . sorry had not got a chance to take turns with funky Catskills been to Roxbury this winter some sick days their to.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 24, 2015)

Scottie hit me up next time...  We'll crush it...

Been a bit distracted lately...


----------

